# plant id please.



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey guys, what is this pointy leafed plant??? 

Any ideas?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

It looks like a pretty unhealthy bit of L. aromatica.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=98

Awesome looking stem plant when healthy.

Edit: NM... Didn't see the tiny one in the front. No clue there.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The stem at the top looks like Bacopa monneri.
The stem in the middle looks like Pogostemon yatabeanus. It likes water with 'some' hardness.


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi tugg. That unhealthy looking plant is an old pantanal.


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

Pogostemon yaba has long sharp leaves. This plant has short sharp leaves. Hmmm.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

So is the background this one then?
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=69

Don't mind me, I'm just trying to get better at IDing plants.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The small one in the foreground, middle? Looks to me like Gratiola viscidula. Meanwhile also cultivated here in Europe, nice easy plant. But apparently Gratiola aurea looks similar, at least in photos; I couldn't tell how it differs from viscidula in the submerged state. - Cavan?


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

Tugg, the little one right in the middle with the sharp leaves. =)

mireMonster! THANKS!!! It looks just like Gratiola viscidula!! =)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

miremonster said:


> The small one in the foreground, middle? Looks to me like Gratiola viscidula. Meanwhile also cultivated here in Europe, nice easy plant. But apparently Gratiola aurea looks similar, at least in photos; I couldn't tell how it differs from viscidula in the submerged state. - Cavan?


They look very similar submerged. The viscidula can have a bit more color and more noticeable teeth than the aurea. Also much easier to grow.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

krissy said:


> Pogostemon yaba has long sharp leaves. This plant has short sharp leaves. Hmmm.


I was looking at the wrong plant. No idea what the other on is.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Newt said:


> I was looking at the wrong plant. No idea what the other on is.


Miremonster is correct.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> They look very similar submerged. The viscidula can have a bit more color and more noticeable teeth than the aurea. Also much easier to grow.


Thank you for the info; also the aurea was introduced to Europe, but seemingly it disappeared meanwhile. Perhaps because of its more difficult culture. May look nice as pond margin plant with its yellow flowers.


----------

